# another reverse loop situation



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

hi, working on the electrical aspects and a bit confuzzled on reverse loop. the picture that came with the module has two red wires and two yellow ones. it doesn't say weither i actually need to put power to the isolated line or the power comes to it through the module. It's an MRC module.

the real issue is that my loop is slightly more complex than just a return loop, and I think I need two modules, one on each end of the mid piece, but not quite sure. here is a simplified layout with the main parts laid out. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, I unsuccessfully built a similar layout to that when I was about 11 years old in N scale, never could get it to run. Its amazing how complicated something that looks so simple can be. Oh, and I still dont know how to do it lol.

Craig


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just Isolate the center section and power it with the reverse loop controller.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

so, would i need a controller at each end? and where does it get power, from the modules or do i need to run a seperate line to it?
ps, nice font on your green text by the way


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You only need one controller, you just power the center off of the one set of wires and connect the other set to the bus of the outer loop.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

going over it slow, it stalls alot, but if i hit it at a run, seems to be ok, kinda odd, but, at least it works, thanks, 

not sure if the issue is a 4-4-0 with pickup on the engine and fuel trailer, (dang, forgot the technical word for the wood hauler, lol)


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

nah, a loose wire, ^_^ good to go now, thanks loads again


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad it's working for you!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
The word your searching for the "fuel trailer" would be a "tender".


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't mean to be a thread Hi-Jacker. A simple question. I am going DCC as soon as i get a loco. Already have the decoders. But while building my layout I have a DC loco. Just testing the track before the new loco's. Can someone answer me this. Will a hornby DCC reverse loop module work with DC? Caz all I get is the train going in the isolated area to the end. As soon as it exits the module clicks and then the train goes backwards. Now the funny part. As soon as it comes to the entry point of the isolated track. It then clicks again and goes forward. So now I have a DC train going back and forward on the reverse loop?

Can anyone give me an answer? Is it only for DCC?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No you can not use a DCC reverse loop controller on DC. Doing so will burn the unit out!


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks mate. Not even the small manual could tell me that.


----------



## tntwolt (Sep 3, 2020)

so, by reading these chats a reverse loop not any fun. getting back into railroading. i like to sit back and let trains run. i wanted to put a reverse loop on both ends of a DCC mainline, have no idea about these controlers i`m reading about.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tntwolt

Don't be confused about reverse loops on a DCC layout. Some of the discussions can get into complex 
circuits but those are rare. You have a reverse loop, which is a section of track using turnouts, that
has the capability of sending a train back down the track it came in on. This could be a wye or
an actual loop. You merely isolate that section using insulated joiners or a tiny gap in both rails.
You must do this on both ends of the track section. A DCC reverse loop controller is a simple
device that inverts the phase (polarity) of the iso section when the loco wheels span the
insulated joiners creating a 'short'...then, when the train continues to the other end of the iso section and
the wheels again span the insulated joiners the resulting short causes the reverse controller
to again invert phase and the loco continues without pause or even the blink of it's light.
You must use a separate controller for each reverse loop situation.

A reverse loop controller takes it's power from the main DCC track bus...it's output feeds
the isolated section. That's all there is to it. Once installed you never go near it as it
works totally automatically.

Don


----------



## tntwolt (Sep 3, 2020)

DonR said:


> tntwolt
> 
> Don't be confused about reverse loops on a DCC layout. Some of the discussions can get into complex
> circuits but those are rare. You have a reverse loop, which is a section of track using turnouts, that
> ...


have been out of railroading for a while, thanks for this, got a lot of "learning" done. going N scale since no room in appt.


----------

